

U.S. Representative crowdsources a domain name seizure legislative proposal - aroberge
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/13gnfd/rep_zoe_lofgren_asks_reddit_users_to_crowdsource/

======
aroberge
I am confident that HNers could make good contribution to this discussion;
let's not ignore it simply because it is on another site that some view as
competition.

